# My best hollowform to date



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

I turned this piece of box elder burl that I received in a trade with @Mike1950 recently. The overall size is approximately 14x9x4, with the hollowform part being approximately 5.5 wide. The finish is not done but I'm shooting for a glass smooth gloss finish. I was gonna wait until it's all Shiney but I was too excited. Ive only been turning 18 months so C & C are welcomed..... thanks.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 11, 2014)

That is wonderful! Beautiful wood and you did a great job with it. I am sure it kept your attention while spinning like a helicopter.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 11, 2014)

That's beautiful, Jamie, and that's not an easy type of piece to make! There's always something that can change on forms like this. If the wood is adequate, thinner wings can be a fun challenge, and smaller openings make things considerably harder.

The only thing I would reconsider on this piece is the foot. Although non-turners won't notice, turners will still see a tenon when use that shape for a foot. That's a pretty tiny nit to pick on something this nice, but I can really see amazing progress in your turning in such a short period of time.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> That is wonderful! Beautiful wood and you did a great job with it. I am sure it kept your attention while spinning like a helicopter.


YES IT DID!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

Holy smokes! Still got all your hand parts? That is an amazing turn.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2014)

HEY- What Happened- I must ta sent you the wrong piece of wood- It sure as hell did not look like that. 
Kidding aside- Jamie- nice piece of work............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

Make him send it back, Mike. I think it's the wrong piece too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Make him send it back, Mike. I think it's the wrong piece too.




2 to 1 jamie- Kevin agrees with me!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 11, 2014)

Jamie - Thats my favorite from you yet. That is a piece worthy of display in any home. Nice job!
Be sure to post pictures when you get it finished. What type of finish are you planning on using?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2014)

jamie -after I received your box- I was lazy and left it out in front of my shop under the eave. Kinda forgot about it even though I walked by it every day- It got down to 2 degrees - after it warmed up a bit I thought I heard a noise so I leaned over and heard very weakly and quietly- "send me home" I do not think it likes it here........... Opened the package and there was 1/4 inch of ice on the bottom. 
Kidding aside Nice chunk of wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2014)

WOW! Seriously awesome work, Jamie! Top notch piece! I can only imagine that the pucker factor must've been pretty high on that one.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

Sprung said:


> WOW! Seriously awesome work, Jamie! Top notch piece! I can only imagine that the pucker factor must've been pretty high on that one.


I certainly took my time with it ...... the last thing I wanted to happen was for the piece to make contact with my outboard turning tool rest extension. Im hoping to sell most of the finished items Ive posted over the past couple of days to fund a new lathe...... time will tell......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jamie - Thats my favorite from you yet. That is a piece worthy of display in any home. Nice job!
> Be sure to post pictures when you get it finished. What type of finish are you planning on using?


Thank you. You have given me some key advice on some of my past turnings, and you are an amazing turner yourself!


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 11, 2014)

I keep coming back to your pics. Different from anything I've seen before. Really nice.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I keep coming back to your pics. Different from anything I've seen before. Really nice.


well you get to see it in person on Saturday...... Im planning on making it shine like glass...... it will be a polyurethane finish......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful, Jamie, and that's not an easy type of piece to make! There's always something that can change on forms like this. If the wood is adequate, thinner wings can be a fun challenge, and smaller openings make things considerably harder.
> 
> The only thing I would reconsider on this piece is the foot. Although non-turners won't notice, turners will still see a tenon when use that shape for a foot. That's a pretty tiny nit to pick on something this nice, but I can really see amazing progress in your turning in such a short period of time.


Unfortunately I was max'd out with the outboarrd turning on my lathe. I had planned on a tight hole on top but I was limited by the size the lathe accepted. I was going to make the wings thinner but I had some flex occurring and didnt feel comfortable going any thinner..... I appreciate your feedback for sure. As for the foot on the vessel I will be reshaping it with my dremel into a base with 4 feet. Dave, thanks for the pointers..... Ill do another one soon and hope it ends up with a real WOW factor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Holy smokes! Still got all your hand parts? That is an amazing turn.


so does this one make ya salivate wt what might come out of my shop with your hollowform Im making for ya? lolol


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> jamie -after I received your box- I was lazy and left it out in front of my shop under the eave. Kinda forgot about it even though I walked by it every day- It got down to 2 degrees - after it warmed up a bit I thought I heard a noise so I leaned over and heard very weakly and quietly- "send me home" I do not think it likes it here........... Opened the package and there was 1/4 inch of ice on the bottom.
> Kidding aside Nice chunk of wood.


If this is the wrong piece you sent me I will accept another one...... but this one has to stay here...... It told me it doesnt like ice and snow anymore.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 11, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jamie - Thats my favorite from you yet. That is a piece worthy of display in any home. Nice job!
> Be sure to post pictures when you get it finished. What type of finish are you planning on using?


Im using polyurethane..... I figured out a technique to get a blown glass look when Im done applying the poly. this piece will probably have between 10 and 15 coats when complete. I use Minwax spray polyurethane on top of a base coat of 50% polyurethane/50%mineral spirits....... wood gets saturated and allowed to cure..... then the spraying /sanding begins..... thats how I did the camphor hollowform and the NIP hollowform I posted yesterday.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 11, 2014)

Outstanding Jamie. There is just no better way to explain that piece.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

WoodLove said:


> so does this one make ya salivate wt what might come out of my shop with your hollowform Im making for ya? lolol



Truly amazing Jamie. Can't wait to see what's next. It might even get you a deer hunt in October.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 11, 2014)

What can I say that hasn't been said? Wow! Extremely nice piece, Jamie. An extremely difficult piece to turn after only 18 months of practice.


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful wood, and wonderful execution. Like Keller said, a smaller hole would make it more difficult looking. But I like the larger hole on this one for the reason that it is more "useable" this way. It could easily be marketed as a potpourris (that's how spell check wants to spell the smelly stuff ladies like to put in vessels to keep men away) form.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats a winner in anyone's book. You have arrived ,sir. Ofcours it always helps to start with beautiful wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 12, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Truly amazing Jamie. Can't wait to see what's next. It might even get you a deer hunt in October.


OH I AM SOOOOOO GONNA GO OVER THE TOP WITH YOUR HOLLOWFORM THEN!!! My .270 needs to put a deer in the freezer so bad!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

